# Graphic Tees printing



## jaded35 (Sep 21, 2021)

Can someone please tell me how these graphic tees are printed nowadays at the stores? It feels like screen print , but I know it can’t be screen printed due to so many variations of colors. I have gotten some tees DTG printed, but it doesn’t feel like the graphic tees at the stores. Is there something I am missing? Because I would like to know what they are using to print these graphic tees…..


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Pretty much all of them are screen printed. Any other method would be more expensive.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

jaded35 said:


> ...it can’t be screen printed due to so many variations of colors.


look up "process colors"


----------



## jaded35 (Sep 21, 2021)

splathead said:


> Pretty much all of them are screen printed. Any other method would be more expensive.



Really? With all those color variations they are screen printed? I guess, I didn’t think you could do that


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jaded35 said:


> Really? With all those color variations they are screen printed? I guess, I didn’t think you could do that


Pretty much whatever you can print with an inkjet printer or DTG you can do with screen printing using the same CMYK printing process.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

jaded35 said:


> It feels like screen print


All mass produced shirts are screen printed, because it's cheap and fast.
The thing is though... Screen-printing is just a printing method and the feel depends on the ink used.
The ink can be plastisol, water-based, discharge, silicone, or dye.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

TABOB said:


> All mass produced shirts are screen printed, because it's cheap and fast.
> The thing is though... Screen-printing is just a printing method and the feel depends on the ink used.
> The ink can be plastisol, water-based, discharge, silicone, or dye.


Cheap, fast, accurate, and _durable_ it is the industry standard for orders of sufficient volume, as well as having set consumer expectations over the decades for quality and durability even if they have no idea how anything is printed. Of course, _anything_ can be done poorly if one tries hard enough


----------

